# Did you ever have a rechargeable battery leak?



## BadBulb4U (Sep 4, 2011)

This is a broad question since I did not specify what type of rechargeable battery. I have just started using rechargeable 18650's (EagleTac 2400mAh) and the new AW R123 Li-Ion Rechargeable batteries. I am using a Pila charger for these. I am wondering about leakage, because one of my 4D cell Maglite's wasn't working and I decided to check the batteries. When I took the tailcap off I could see lots of leakage and what is worse, I cannot get the first battery in the end to come out. Now that I am about to switch over to rechargeable batteries for everything I own, I am wondering if I will encounter this problem with rechargeables.


----------



## qwertyydude (Sep 4, 2011)

I've never had an 18650 leak. But Alkaline batteries are known to leak especially after using them. Dead or near dead alkalines in a flashlight are almost guaranteed to leak. Nimh can leak but that's a really rare event it's usually only due to abuse like reverse charging a cell or charging them at too high a rate so that they get really hot.


----------



## HotWire (Sep 4, 2011)

I use all kinds of lithium ion and nickel metal hydride cells and have not had a failure. Alkaline cells are risky. They damage flashlights when they leak.


----------



## mina (Oct 8, 2011)

I've had some NiCD and NiMH batteries leak before.


----------



## Papuga (Oct 8, 2011)

Never had any lithium cells leak, but I have had two OLD GP 'C' cells vent after an old charger malfunctioned. Alkaline, now, that's a different story. That question should be phrased: Who hasn't had an alkaline cell leak? It is more a matter of when and not if an alkaline cell will up-chuck all over our expensive lights. This is why they [alkaline] cells are banned in my home and office, only Eneloop,AW's or redilast used here.


----------



## Bullman (Mar 4, 2012)

I was wondering this very thing myself. I purchased an LD20 and a TK40 today while I was at Smokey Mountain Knife works and I mentioned that I would probably get me some rechargable AA batteries. The salesman said, "You don't want to do that, those batteries will leak when you use them in a light like that, they get too hot" I have only ever read great things about Eneloops and so forth so I thought I would look into it.


----------



## Bullman (Mar 4, 2012)

Did a double tap so I will change this one. Looks like SMKW has some old stock, my TK40 says it is using MC-E technology, aren't they up a couple of improvements from that now? Was looking for one of the new TK41s with the dual switches but they didn't have one, so I settled for the 40, it is more flashlight that anything I have right now at the moment anyway. Can't wait to get enough Energizer Li Ions to fire that puppy up.


----------



## TEEJ (Mar 5, 2012)

I've never had a lithium ion battery leak, or vent, etc. *The ONLY batteries I've ever had leak were Alkaline*. I've had Alkalines ruin GPS, lights, radios, etc...not uncommon at all, especially the rough lives my equipment has to survive. *So, I ONLY use lithium ion batteries now, to preserve my equipment.*


----------



## n3eg (Mar 5, 2012)

My experiences: I've never seen a lithium battery leak. NiMH batteries have leaked only when they have so little capacity that they are almost unusable. Don't worry about it.


----------

